# Windows 7 and the Canon LiDE 50 Scanner



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

Friends,
I am having a heck of a time getting drivers installed on my Win7 (64x) system for the Canon LiDE 50 scanner. There are only drivers available for the LiDE 60 and my OS is not letting my force those drivers to drive this scanner, even with the "have disk" option because the .exe files are not leaving any .inf files for the wizard to latch onto. 
Any suggestions?
Thanks so much!
Andy


----------



## jab_au (Aug 21, 2008)

This driver should do the trick for the Canon LiDE 50, it works for me anyway.

http://www.webwhitenoise.com/item/2009/05/canon-canoscan-lide-50-x64-drivers/


----------

